# Saturday Bass'n in Milton



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

With the Ft Mcrea camp out this coming weekend I decided not to go out in the Gulf this past weekend. Instead Duayne and I went Bass fishing in the jon boat. It's been years since I went Bass fishing and several more since I went to this one lake I used to fish a lot as a kid so we loaded up to try her out. Promising sign, when we drug the boat down to the water there was a 10 in or so Bass swimming along the bank. He disappeared before we could put a worm in front of him so we shoved off. We were using weightless finesse worms and just a few minutes into the trip Duayne catches a small Bass to get us started. A few more casts and he brings another to the boat. Shortly after that I missed one that about took the rod out of my hands when he hit. We were off to a good start. Duayne looks over toa clump oflilly pads outtowards themiddle and says he's going to catch a big Bass on it. He made a cast over and a couple seconds later he's got a bite. He set the hook and the Bass took off making several drag screaming runs on his light weight spinning tackle with 8lb test. We knew it was a big fish but not how big until it jumped close to the boat. We both hadan Oh Crap!! moment for a second then he worked the fish to the boat. We didn't have a net but he pulled him up perfect to me to get a thumb in. We didn't have a camera or scales on board so we decided to keep her so we could get a weight and some pictures of the biggest bass he has ever caught. We continued on fishing and caught 15 or so Bass and one Brim between the 2 of us and missed several others. Once we got home I put him on the scales and it was 8lb 8 ounces:letsparty He's notnor everhas been a Bass fisherman so this fish was probably 3 or 4 times bigger than his previous best and bigger than any I ever caught and I was a Bass fisherman for several years before I moved on to Gulf fishing. After getting a weight on it Duayne felt alittle bad for keeping it but now we have pictures if he wants to get it mounted.




























The pictures did not turn out very good, I tried to get some of the scale reading's but none of them came out:doh


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

great report wih good pics. i alwys love hearing about someone catching one that is their personal best. :clap That one is one to be proud of regardless of your bass fishing history. Anyone would be proud to catch her:bowdown


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Hell yea..:bowdown :letsdrink..Great report and pics. What a pig.



:letsdrink


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Outstanding Catch!

Does Duayne have the lotto numbers by chance.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report Matt. Nice bass !! :bowdown


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go, such a nice catch. A Bass that anyone would be proud to catch, myself included.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Just goes to show- anytime Matt takes someone fishing, there's always a good story and something nice at the end of the hook. Congrats y'all:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch guys!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice HOG, now I might have to go out tonight!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice catch, can't say I recognise ya, but I have lived here ( Milton) all my life, that is a fine bass, for round here locally. Locklin lake had some studs in it when I was in high school, but when they quit taking care of it, it went down hill! Was that a private spot or just a secret one?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Public lake in North Milton. There for everyone to see but not many people fish it.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report and pics. What a hog.:bowdown


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice...:toast


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt,

BEAUTY bass...

AS USUAL, Ocean Man puts people on BIG fish!

Congrats,

Jim

There are a few guys and gals on this forum that ALWAYS find fish... Matt is one of them.


----------



## SnapperJack (May 8, 2008)

Sweet catch!!!:clap I'mfrom Milton and usually fish off shore but my buddy has a johnboat and with fuel prices the way they are i've started bass fish more frequently. We've caught some nice fish in Blackwater river but not like that! You say thats a public lake in north Milton?? Any more hints??:bowdown


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch guys..that's a stud.....I'm think I know where you were at....I fished out there one time and it weren't quite as successful to say the least....translation---not a damn thing all day...and it looked so good too...guess it was just one of those days. yall keep posting good reports.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:clap:clap Nice job guys! :toast


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

DAMNNNNN!!!


----------



## beerfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Great Catch!! Time for me to try some fresh water.


----------

